# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Unable to attach excel file

## Navin Agrawal

I have been trying to attach an excel sheet for my earlier post but have not been able to.... can someone help me out???

----------


## arlu1201

Hey Navin,

What error are you getting?

----------


## Navin Agrawal

Hey Arlette:

I have been getting the following error:

500 {IOErrorEvent type="ioError" bubbles=false cancelable=false eventPhase=2 text="Error#2038"]

Further, I hv been trying to get some VERY URGENT help vide my other posts.... Request yoou to guide me how can I get the solution....

Cheers,
Navin

----------


## arlu1201

I have forwarded the technical error to the tech team.

Which is your other post that needs urgent help?  I see 3 posts in your name.

----------


## Navin Agrawal

Priority & MOST URGENT: Getting real time stock quotes from google finance / yahoo finance in excel

2nd on priority list: and the present one about pulling out data and adding formulae in subsequent rows....

If u refer to today's post, both of the aboe are mentioned in it....

Thanks & Cheers...

----------


## Vaibhav

test attachment

----------


## Navin Agrawal

Guys...

Still getting the same error...

Can I mail the file to someone who can upload it (as a reply to my post) so that someone in the forum can help me....

Cheers,

----------


## royUK

If that's urgent maybe employ an Excel consultant

----------


## arlu1201

How big is the excel file?

----------


## Navin Agrawal

Thanks Roy.... That was helpful

----------


## Navin Agrawal

Hey Arlette,

The file is 251 kb

Incase it is big, I can reduce it further since it is a sample file....

Thanks,

----------


## arlu1201

251KB is fine for the upload.  If you see post 6, attachments are working.  

Try this - go to your Settings, choose General Settings from the left.  Scroll down to Miscellaneous Options.  Select Enhanced Attachment Off.  Then try again.

----------


## arlu1201

Did the attachment upload work for you?

----------


## Navin Agrawal

nope....

I amm able to attach files in other formats but not iin excel...

I hv put up a post to that effect with a snapshot of the error...

----------


## Firefly2012

I was uanble to post an attachment just now using Chrome but was able to do so using IE9 so maybe try using a different browser?

----------


## Paul

I thought the limit was 100KB on file uploads.  I've had a few users comment that they can't upload Excel files larger than that, but once they pare them down to basics (under 100KB) they upload just fine.

----------


## arlu1201

For .xls, .xlsx, .xlsm, .docm, .docx, .doc - the limit is 1000KB.  For pdf and zip files, its 9.77MB.  For the rest its 100kb.

----------


## arlu1201

Navin Agrawal,

Try uploading now.  If you face any issues let me know.

----------


## arlu1201

Navin,

Were you able to upload the file?

----------


## Pauleyb

I have had a few oddities recently when trying to upload.  Last week and then today, the 'add attachment' button did not open the file upload dialog box.  The web page 'hung' a bit with the wait cursor, and then nothing happened.  After about the third or fourth press of the button did the dialog box appear, but it still took some time and then the dialog box opened beneath my browser window (instead of being on top).  I only noticed it because there was a brief flash of the window outline before it disappeared behind my browser.  This is IE8.  Also, when the dialog box opens, the file icons all show an 'x' in the icon and there are no names.

BTW, with Firefox it works just fine and the box opens quickly.

Pauley

----------


## arlu1201

We fixed the issue today.  Have you tried in the last couple of hours?

----------


## C.j.

when I click on manage attachments it doesnt do anything, sometimes it will show a yellow ! symbol???

----------


## darknation144

So when you "go advanced" you then click the paperclip some times you have to click it twice and disable popup blockers.

----------


## Pauleyb

For what it is worth - the dialog box appeared much quicker this time, but
- it still hid itself beneath the browser (IE only)
- the icons in the dialog box still show a red x in them.  Both FF and IE show grey rectangles for each file, with the filename and size in the lower part of the rect and a check box next to that text.  The IE just adds a red 'x' (almost like it can't find the icon pic) within the grey rectangle.  Not a big deal.

Pauley

----------


## arlu1201

C.j, What browser are you using?

----------


## royUK

Browsers should not really come into this, a web site should be tested in multi browsers.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> For what it is worth - the dialog box appeared much quicker this time, but
> - it still hid itself beneath the browser (*IE only*)
> - the icons in the dialog box still show a red x in them.  *Both FF and IE* show grey rectangles for each file, with the filename and size in the lower part of the rect and a check box next to that text.  The IE just adds a red 'x' (almost like it can't find the icon pic) within the grey rectangle.  Not a big deal.
> 
> Pauley







> What browser are you using?



Arlette, please do everyone a favour and read the post fully before responding!, you'll find that he DID say which browsers, i've bolded them for you in his quote above!

----------


## arlu1201

Simon, 2 threads have been merged into 1.  Hence, you are thinking that i have replied to PauleyB, but i havent.  I actually had replied to c.j and then the threads were merged.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Even though your post is around 30 minutes later than PauleyB and nothing in between?, well i suppose then there should either be a note that threads were merged or, like you have done for me, name who you are responding to.

If you look back through the whole thread only IE and FF seem to be mentioned.

----------


## depak.bisht

can't able to attach file

----------


## AliGW

See instructions given in your own thread.

----------

